# How would Uber include a tip button on the app?



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

They have trained the Riders / users / general public that tips are not required. How could they reverse that thinking with their client base at this point? Just wonder what you all think?

By the way even if they did that in the future the fare amounts would likely decrease.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Post a sign with some tips of the trade. 

I took an uber today - gave the driver $3. She said "my first tip ever!" 

I said "don't get used to it."


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> They have trained the Riders / users / general public that tips are not required. How could they reverse that thinking with their client base at this point? Just wonder what you all think?
> 
> By the way even if they did that in the future the fare amounts would likely decrease.


They could tack it on as a "test" to the passengers fare.. give the customer a button that says "Good Job!" which, when pressed, will add 20% to the fare. Uber can subsidize this during the "test" period. This would get customers into the habit of hitting the button when it doesn't cost them anything. Then, after a few months, Uber can declare the test a success and announce they have been subsidizing it but are now ready to pass the cost on to the customer.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


> They could tack it on as a "test" to the passengers fare.. give the customer a button that says "Good Job!" which, when pressed, will add 20% to the fare. Uber can subsidize this during the "test" period. This would get customers into the habit of hitting the button when it doesn't cost them anything. Then, after a few months, Uber can declare the test a success and announce they have been subsidizing it but are now ready to pass the cost on to the customer.


Great Idea. That's the thing the clients need to be trained. If they get in a cab, or limo they tip 99.9 % of the time. Go to the restaurant they tip the waiter etc. The list goes on and on. The tips for sure help. In addition the owner of the restaurant or service related business does not take 20-28% of your tip.

Hey how much tip did you get for the table of 3 Rosa? Rosa answer's $10.00 - Ok you owe me $2.00 of that.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

when they rate the driver there can also be an area to tip the driver, so they can rate and tip at the same time.
there's nothing added to the current system to make it more difficult to tip. You're going to be at that screen anyway.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I say have the system add on a 20% tip automatically unless the rider specifies otherwise at the end of the ride.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I ain't waiting for Uber to fix it anymore. I just got Square.
So when some passengers act in front of their first date "Oh we enjoyed the ride. I wish there was a way to tip you with a CC". I say sure please slide your card here., and sign.. Thanks for your business.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Since Uber is a "tech company"....Im sure THEY could come up with a way.......


----------



## moonwhistle (Oct 27, 2014)

Lyft added it...if they can do it Uber certainly can....


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Had two rides last night as if they could tip through the app. Of course I said "don't sweat it" when they awkwardly looked in their wallet for anything small enough to tip with. A tip option on the app is obviously needed, not just by us, but by Uber's paying customers.


----------



## 541Maxima (Nov 6, 2014)

Several of my customers have said that they wish Uber would add a tip option.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I have had numerous riders ask if there was some way to tip me on the app? I always said nope sorry, they are thinking about a way to do that but for now no, then they say they would give me a 5* Rating, I wonder how many of them actually left me 5*'s!


----------



## 541Maxima (Nov 6, 2014)

I have actually been thinking about signing up with square and accepting tips that way.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Tonight a married couple tipped me a dollar each, separately. 

Back to the OP's question, uber shold replace stards with dollar signs and it will be their way to tip.
$$ could represent dollars or percentage. 10-50%
No tip = no next ride.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I ain't waiting for Uber to fix it anymore. I just got Square.
> So when some passengers act in front of their first date "Oh we enjoyed the ride. I wish there was a way to tip you with a CC". I say sure please slide your card here., and sign.. Thanks for your business.


I haven't had any passengers yet feed me that line. I think that's even worse than them just pretending that the tip is included... in essence, they are admitting that they know the value of the ride was more than what they are paying, so they make this statement to make themselves feel better about it and/or make them look less cheap in front of a date. I'd probably just throw that one right back in their court and say "The ASPCA (or whatever other charity) takes credit card donations on their website, you can feel free to make a donation to them instead. That would make my day." Then, I'd look right at the date and say "You can hold him/her to that."


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I haven't had any passengers yet feed me that line. I think that's even worse than them just pretending that the tip is included... in essence, they are admitting that they know the value of the ride was more than what they are paying, so they make this statement to make themselves feel better about it and/or make them look less cheap in front of a date. I'd probably just throw that one right back in their court and say "The ASPCA (or whatever other charity) takes credit card donations on their website, you can feel free to make a donation to them instead. That would make my day." Then, I'd look right at the date and say "You can hold him/her to that."


We are a charity it s called "Uber X ". So when I get random tips, they just pay it forward for the next $5 fare loss.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> They have trained the Riders / users / general public that tips are not required. How could they reverse that thinking with their client base at this point? Just wonder what you all think?
> 
> By the way even if they did that in the future the fare amounts would likely decrease.


They would simply put a button that said 'TIPS,' then promptly keep all the money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

Ha Uber drivers be like "praise da lawd" when they get a one/two dollar tip. Before I figured out how to sweet talk people into tipping, I would feel like superman after getting a tip no matter how small. It's just funny I got so excited over those dollar tips.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Ha Uber drivers be like "praise da lawd" when they get a one/two dollar tip. Before I figured out how to sweet talk people into tipping, I would feel like superman after getting a tip no matter how small. It's just funny I got so excited over those dollar tips.


I had one fare, too many drunk people, ...one of those rides. I had to leave a few standing at the curb of the bar. They were from out of town, going to a concert and they had a newborn baby in tow!?! Wut? Several times they would ask me questions then interrupt me when I started to answer them, and they weren't talking to me when they interrupted me, rather they started a new convo with somebody else in their posse. At the end they asked me if they could tip and if the tip was included. I said no but, ...and again they cut me short, shut the door and walked off. TTYTT, I was just happy to have them out of my car. It was the last ride of the day. The next day I found a $20 stuck in the pocket behind the driver side seat. About 4x more than the fare. It was weird.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Great Idea. That's the thing the clients need to be trained. If they get in a cab, or limo they tip 99.9 % of the time. Go to the restaurant they tip the waiter etc. The list goes on and on. The tips for sure help. In addition the owner of the restaurant or service related business does not take 20-28% of your tip.
> 
> Hey how much tip did you get for the table of 3 Rosa? Rosa answer's $10.00 - Ok you owe me $2.00 of that.


Playing devil's advocate here, do restaurants subsidize the CC percentage of tips when you add it onto the receipt?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, do restaurants subsidize the CC percentage of tips when you add it onto the receipt?


I have never worked in a restaurant but I would say no for sure not.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I have never worked in a restaurant but I would say no for sure not.


So you're saying restaurants don't subsidize the transaction fee for the tips? So a waiter see 2-3% less than the tip written by the customer? (Credit card processing fees.)


----------

